# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Custom intake and outflow for canister filters



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

After owning Lifegard's (Pentair) Custom Flo Complete Kit for about a year now, I finally installed it on my Eheim 2215. And I was impressed by the ease of installation and the multitude of design options to choose from.

The purpose of changing my intake and outflow was to optimize the filtration on my 125 gallon tank. The Eheim's 16/22 mm tubing was a challenge to fit around the barbed, built-in fitting, but with the help of the handle of a wooden spoon, I stretched it enough to get it around the fitting. After this, set up was a cinch. I even changed out the old Eheim tubing with new tubing and Eheim elbows.

Now I have two intake strainers, with the second one centered against the back and along the top of the substrate. It could very easily be covered by the substrate with the intake strainers sticking up. I also used ball-and-socket flexible outflow, so I can direct the outflow in any direction. There are even flow control valves that offer that options as well. It's a really cool system and I will be retrofitting my Eheim 2217 at the opposite end of the same aquarium.

The only drawback, if there is one, is that it is for larger aquariums and would look huge in a small aquarium. Suffice it to say, I am very satisfied with this product would recommend it to anyone who want to increase water movement and circulation in their tanks. Other comments or questions?


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

After owning Lifegard's (Pentair) Custom Flo Complete Kit for about a year now, I finally installed it on my Eheim 2215. And I was impressed by the ease of installation and the multitude of design options to choose from.

The purpose of changing my intake and outflow was to optimize the filtration on my 125 gallon tank. The Eheim's 16/22 mm tubing was a challenge to fit around the barbed, built-in fitting, but with the help of the handle of a wooden spoon, I stretched it enough to get it around the fitting. After this, set up was a cinch. I even changed out the old Eheim tubing with new tubing and Eheim elbows.

Now I have two intake strainers, with the second one centered against the back and along the top of the substrate. It could very easily be covered by the substrate with the intake strainers sticking up. I also used ball-and-socket flexible outflow, so I can direct the outflow in any direction. There are even flow control valves that offer that options as well. It's a really cool system and I will be retrofitting my Eheim 2217 at the opposite end of the same aquarium.

The only drawback, if there is one, is that it is for larger aquariums and would look huge in a small aquarium. Suffice it to say, I am very satisfied with this product would recommend it to anyone who want to increase water movement and circulation in their tanks. Other comments or questions?


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are other possible configurations: http://www.pentairaquatics.com/products/detail/customflo2.html


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

And one more...


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

looks interesting. The only problem is, where can it be purchased?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wouldn't that cause a big loss of co2 both with surface agitation and also if you pumped your co2 into your filter?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I got mine at Foster and Smith on-line. I have set it up a bunch of different ways but I all ways end up going back to the regular set up that came with the filter. The thing I disliked the most was the turbulence it caused on the plants. With a spray bar at the bottom and pointing towards the back It was better but still to much turbulence for the plants. When I tried to restrict the flow The filter didn't seem to filter as well. So I use bits and piece of this kit now. I have thought about setting it up in a fish only tank this spring.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russell:
> wouldn't that cause a big loss of co2 both with surface agitation and also if you pumped your co2 into your filter?


You can rotate the spray bar, if you choose that option, so that the return flow is subsurface. You might even use the hydrojet to inject CO2 that way; it's set up for air injection.

Like I said, it is for larger tanks where the flow and turbulence is absorbed by the larger volume of water.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I love this system. I've got two of them in my 125G, each connected to a Rena XP3 canister. They give you so many options for designing the intake/return system which allows you to create a very comphrensive water flow system yet keep it well hidden behind the aquascape. I've got a total of six intakes and four returns running on mine right now and it's hardly visible. Good stuff


----------

